# got em



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Went out to Sykes from 5:00-9:15

Total tally 34white trout and a surprise whitting. All caught on cut white trout


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

pics


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not bad load there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good ole tailgate full!!! Now get to work cleaning!!!


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Jason said:


> Good ole tailgate full!!! Now get to work cleaning!!!


Now to the fun part lol not


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I reckon you did , way to go !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

are white trout good to eat?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Good job on the trout, and yes they are good to eat.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Realtor said:


> are white trout good to eat?


Jim, they're delicious. Better than specks, in my humble opinion anyways. I usually pan fry them in a cajun-style batter & make sandwiches with them.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Best if they're still twitchin when they hit the grease :thumbsup:
Nice mess of trout :yes:


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

was any reds running


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

t time said:


> was any reds running


Not sure... Didn't see anyone hook up nor did myself ever hook up.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch of fish. Will make a great fish fry!


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Went out last night caught few small trout but no reds thanks for report


----------

